# advice on a soft plastic/lure spinning outfit



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
i have been reading this forum for a long time but this is my first post! so here it goes:
I need advice on a soft plastics snapper rod and reel,also will be using it for throwing metal slugs at tuna and the like.
tax money is here so no dramas with cash! have to be light to cast all day and be able to fish 35lb braid. (advice on braid also will be much apreciated).
I was thinking in an Egrell S10 and a certate Hiper 4000. any advice on this combo? will the certate Hiper will be fast for spinning?? will the rod handle big fish?
what about a stella 5000sw? advice on any other outfit will be apreciated.
thanks.


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like you might be going a bit heavy. are you wanting sport or are you wanting to bag them?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Too heavy

my recommendation on a great versatile piece of kit -Daiwa Certate 3000 + Nitro Magnum Butt Distance Spin. Nitlon 35lb Line. great casting outfit, Ive landed countless kings, trevallies etc


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

MrQ said:


> It looks like you might be going a bit heavy. are you wanting sport or are you wanting to bag them?


hi, i want sport but don't want to loose the fish cos going to light, i am not very experienced!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

wopfish said:


> Too heavy
> 
> my recommendation on a great versatile piece of kit -Daiwa Certate 3000 + Nitro Magnum Butt Distance Spin. Nitlon 35lb Line. great casting outfit, Ive landed countless kings, trevallies etc


thanks for the advice,
I have a travel nitro magnum but distance spin(5 pices) already, matched with a sustain 4000fd. just looks a bit light(to me),for casting at tuna.maybe good for plastic.
will it be ok fo tuna??
cheers.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Personally, I'd say there a lot of options if you are targetting snapper, but I think if you wanna also use that same spinning outfit for Tuna it's time to look at top end gear like the Stella or Saltiga!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks ranger,
that's why i was looking at the stella 5000sw. wich rod will be a good match for this reel? any other combo options?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I just bought myself a Saltiga 4500 on the 6'8" Saltiga stick for a similar purpose. Mine is for Snapper, Shark and Kingies.

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... ct=saltiga
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... altigaspin


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

rifle said:


> MrQ said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you might be going a bit heavy. are you wanting sport or are you wanting to bag them?
> ...


One of the great things about Kayak fishing is the ability to fish light - and its great fun when you do. And the lighter you fish, the more you hook. So don't be afraid to start with a 3000 or 4000 series reel. I have 12lb braid on my 3000 reel and 15lb braid on my 4000. What size fish are you after ?


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

i am chasing big snapper arround moreton bay from the yak. i want to try spinning for the biger tuna but i will do that from the boat! 
for what i am reading my nitro and my sustain 4000 is fine for plastic work. so i will focuse in an outfit to chase tuna with.
just caught few small snapper,2 to 3 kg with my nitro magnumbut distancespin and feels like it's going to snap!! so i was worried of what can happen if i hook a 6kg+ snapper.

regards.
gus.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Go the Nitro Viper then - but they wont snap though !


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't see any reason why the sustain wouldn't fit the bill and they have a reputation as a rugged reel, definitely something I look for in a yak fishing context. But if coin isn't a worry, I'd never stand between someone and a Stella, I love mine!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

the sustain is matched to my nitro magnumbut,wich is my light outfit,is a perfect match !! i am looking for a bigger reel to handle the bigger tunas.
wich size stella you got? and wich rod is matched to?
thanks for the advice.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nitro Viper and the Saltiga Z400(OS import only i think in that size) - I have this set up - quite well balanced - solid !!!! Get yourself some Varivas line - they do some very strong this diameter stuff - you could 400 meters of 30lb on there


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

For Snapper/Squire fishing in Moreton Bay I use a 2000 reel, 3-6kg rod and 12lb braid, 12lb leader and 1/8 jig head 3/0 hook and that is about as big as you need. Bay Squire are very finicky and you need to go as light as possible. Fish over 6kgs are very rare, I'm still waiting for one. 
Bay Tuna are just as finicky. The main thing you need, if your casting and retrieving is something that will cast a long way. Usually cant get within 50mtrs of them. So lighter lines, big spool capacity and a smooth drag.
The only time you need heavy gear in the bay is if your live baiting for something like Cobia, which seem to mainly reside in the north western end of the bay.

If you like using top end gear here is a couple of Japanese shops worth drooling over.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/defa ... f6abf3499/

http://www.marunouchishop.com/index2.html


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

wopfish said:


> Nitro Viper and the Saltiga Z400(OS import only i think in that size) - I have this set up - quite well balanced - solid !!!! Get yourself some Varivas line - they do some very strong this diameter stuff - you could 400 meters of 30lb on there


was looking at the viper today at the tackle warehouse in brisbane. nice rod! feels just a touch heavy than my magnumbutt. i think is what i am looking for.
thanks.


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> For Snapper/Squire fishing in Moreton Bay I use a 2000 reel, 3-6kg rod and 12lb braid, 12lb leader and 1/8 jig head 3/0 hook and that is about as big as you need. Bay Squire are very finicky and you need to go as light as possible. Fish over 6kgs are very rare, I'm still waiting for one.
> Bay Tuna are just as finicky. The main thing you need, if your casting and retrieving is something that will cast a long way. Usually cant get within 50mtrs of them. So lighter lines, big spool capacity and a smooth drag.
> The only time you need heavy gear in the bay is if your live baiting for something like Cobia, which seem to mainly reside in the north western end of the bay.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the advice and the links! much apreciated


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

was looking at the viper today at the tackle warehouse in brisbane. nice rod! feels just a touch heavy than my magnumbutt. i think is what i am looking for.
thanks.

I have both and I think you'll find yourself covered in both applications with those two rods - I challenge you to break either on a fish - as Ive had mine bent right over and high sticked many times and have still had no probs. The Viper will cast placcies and metal slugs and have the grunt at the bottom end   I think that staying with a reel between 3000 and 3500 will suffice your needs.


----------



## flatjackbream (Jul 24, 2010)

i run a 9.9s compersite blank custom built.( named Morteon bay spin stick) i use a tss4 witch you cant buy any more but simalar and better have been released. i run either 15 to 20 pound mono or 12 pound braid even thats to heavy. i use it for 20 kg pluss northen blue fin tuna. but its great for big bay snapper on sp i havent got much in the way of snapper altho i dont fish much for them . it is a great combo ,simple easy to use ,long lasting and has a great casting distance i have casted close to the hundred mtr mark with 70gm helco . that is why i use it for tuna . but be ready to chase cause have your line is in the water.


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

wopfish said:


> was looking at the viper today at the tackle warehouse in brisbane. nice rod! feels just a touch heavy than my magnumbutt. i think is what i am looking for.
> thanks.
> 
> I have both and I think you'll find yourself covered in both applications with those two rods - I challenge you to break either on a fish - as Ive had mine bent right over and high sticked many times and have still had no probs. The Viper will cast placcies and metal slugs and have the grunt at the bottom end   I think that staying with a reel between 3000 and 3500 will suffice your needs.


i prob end up buying the viper with 1 of the certates in the 3500 size! 
havn't got anything big with my magnumbutt but i also own a surf assassin that i use for surf fishing and had cought a 20+kg shovel nose shark on it and I was pulling so hard but the rod handle it so well!! so i have confidence in the nitros!
thanks


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

flatjackbream said:


> i run a 9.9s compersite blank custom built.( named Morteon bay spin stick) i use a tss4 witch you cant buy any more but simalar and better have been released. i run either 15 to 20 pound mono or 12 pound braid even thats to heavy. i use it for 20 kg pluss northen blue fin tuna. but its great for big bay snapper on sp i havent got much in the way of snapper altho i dont fish much for them . it is a great combo ,simple easy to use ,long lasting and has a great casting distance i have casted close to the hundred mtr mark with 70gm helco . that is why i use it for tuna . but be ready to chase cause have your line is in the water.


 hi, thanks for the coments! a tss4 will be great for spinning the rocks but a bit heavy for what i am looking for.
that moreton bay spin stick is the gary howard rod?
cheers.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Rifle, your "light stick" is definitely large enough to handle anything in moreton bay by at least double. I regularly chase and land big snapper with a 1000 size reel on a 2-4kg dropshot with very few problems.
My heavy setup is a 4-6kg rod with a 3000 reel and loaded with 20lb braid and I am confident of landing everything that swims in the bay with that from the yak. Matter of fact that same setup will be coming to Stanage Bay shortly as my heavy setup. Running 35lb braid from a yak for tuna and snapper is a mega overkill.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I run two certates ( one hybrid) on both Nitros in the 3000 size and find they are light enough to cast all day but with plenty of grunt in there to land a serious fish. I managed a decent 6kg GT from the yak with the Magnum butt. Ive also put the 4000 satliga on the viper and although a bit on the heavy side would be manageable - although thats my limit from the yak really as a casting outfit, good luck. I dont think you'll go wrong with either of the choices - but wont be too heavy to stop you enjoying your self  BTY upgrade the knob on the certate if you'll be doing some high speed cranking - and almost advisable to get the daiwa or someone that knows the knob !!! As I lost mine after it worked loose - but still a great investement,


----------



## bradizle (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a certate 3500HD and a EGRELL S10h 20lb Braid

Good combo!!!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

mangajack said:


> Rifle, your "light stick" is definitely large enough to handle anything in moreton bay by at least double. I regularly chase and land big snapper with a 1000 size reel on a 2-4kg dropshot with very few problems.
> My heavy setup is a 4-6kg rod with a 3000 reel and loaded with 20lb braid and I am confident of landing everything that swims in the bay with that from the yak. Matter of fact that same setup will be coming to Stanage Bay shortly as my heavy setup. Running 35lb braid from a yak for tuna and snapper is a mega overkill.


thanks mangajack, 
i just start to convince myself about the light gear!! looks like the lighter the better!


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

wopfish said:


> I run two certates ( one hybrid) on both Nitros in the 3000 size and find they are light enough to cast all day but with plenty of grunt in there to land a serious fish. I managed a decent 6kg GT from the yak with the Magnum butt. Ive also put the 4000 satliga on the viper and although a bit on the heavy side would be manageable - although thats my limit from the yak really as a casting outfit, good luck. I dont think you'll go wrong with either of the choices - but wont be too heavy to stop you enjoying your self  BTY upgrade the knob on the certate if you'll be doing some high speed cranking - and almost advisable to get the daiwa or someone that knows the knob !!! As I lost mine after it worked loose - but still a great investement,


is that a branzino?? nice combo! i def get the viper with a certate soon. i was thinking to change the knob  
cheers


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

bradizle said:


> I have a certate 3500HD and a EGRELL S10h 20lb Braid
> 
> Good combo!!!


yeah, i also was playing at the tackle shop with the egrell s10 and few diferent certates and a stella 5000sw! will get that combo too for offshore fishing!
no for the yak thought.

i wish i was born a millionaire !! nice toys out there..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

rifle said:


> is that a branzino?? nice combo! i def get the viper with a certate soon. i was thinking to change the knob
> cheers


Yes Ive had it a few years now - quite solid - almost tested it on a 30kg yellow fin tuna in the Maldives except for hooks were thrown - I reckon I could have had a go as long as the boat followed the fish !! Thats a 3000 size which balances nicely - I see at ray and annes they have the certates at a decent price.

Bear in mind too that the yak acts as a drag in itself - so yak fishing you can some times go lighter than you think as long as your target species wants to run on the surface and not won deep or onto the reef.


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

good thinking wopfish! thanks for your help..
will post some pics of the choosen one!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes please show us some tackle porn - Ive showed you mine 

As my wife says "it might be small but it can fill a pram"


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What did you manage to buy in the end Rifle


----------



## rifle (Oct 7, 2008)

wopfish,
sorry i didn't reply before, just got married,moved house and change my job !!
i got a saltiga dorado 70s, didn't get the reel yet buy i am thinking to put a certate 3500Hd custom.
just put my 4000 sustain in my nitro distancespin, looks a bit big but nothing to bad' will get a certate 3000 for that rod at some stage!
i will be covered for mos situations i think.
thanks to all for the coments.


----------

